# Beer kit #4



## AAASTINKIE (Sep 13, 2005)

I just bottled my 4th beer kit a pale ale, these beer kits are really
easy to make and easier than wine in my opinion. They make a good beer
too!!

It is about two weeks from starting to bottleing, then 2 weeks to
carbonate, TRY to give it three more weeks before you drink it all..lol

They really do change flavor with a months aging.


----------



## masta (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks like you have the wine and beer making mastered...time to make some mead!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 2, 2005)

Checking the pale ale for carbonation, tastes a little strong but I
learned last time a months aging will change the flavor a lot.


----------



## masta (Oct 2, 2005)

Time does wonders for some beers...I have a pumpkin ale that was very bitter from the spices I added during the boil and didn't like it all last year. Now that it is close to a year old (bottled 10/22/04) it is very good and the spices have mellowed!


Born on dating....not in my house!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Nov 10, 2005)

I am enjoying the pale ale now, I am becoming a REAL HOP HEAD..how scary!!


----------



## masta (Nov 10, 2005)

Time to make an IPA....and dry hop in the secondary!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 30, 2005)

The pale ale is long gone, by the time it was gone I was really
enjoying it, actually looking forward to one after a days work, I don't
know if the beers are good or if it's just good cause I made it...lol


----------



## Big Port (Dec 31, 2005)

I find myself thinking the same thing, just love my beers. My friends are either being really nice or they really do like them.......judging by how fast they disappear, they must be decent.


----------

